# Sight Reading



## Potiphera (Mar 24, 2011)

Does anyone know good links to improve music sight reading? 
I need to get up to speed on this. 

Thanks.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

What instrument do you play? All I can recommend is for flute.

Practicing will do the trick! Sight-read stuff for fun. I've done so much sight-reading in my life, it's completely changed how I even view brand new music for the first time anywhere.


----------



## Potiphera (Mar 24, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> What instrument do you play? All I can recommend is for flute.
> 
> Practicing will do the trick! Sight-read stuff for fun. I've done so much sight-reading in my life, it's completely changed how I even view brand new music for the first time anywhere.


I play piano.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

AbRSM Joining the dots or try this for some tips.

Basically it comes from total fluency with scales and keys and being able to recognise the structure of a piece - cadences and so forth.


----------

